# Release time frame of Mod grf 1-29 & ipamorelin & sleep



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

I take both of these together. I know it's not as common as ghrp2 or 6 combo but decided for me that it's the combo i'll go for.

I know from my research that you should take 100mcg of both if you're around 100kg.

My questions are this;

1. I should take this combo together and wait at least 45 minutes after i last ate?

2. If I take Mod 1-29 with my Ipamorelin at night it'll effect my sleep due to the big pulse of gh? so should just take Ipa alone at night?

3. How long should i wait after taking these before I can eat carbs?

4. Should i split my dose to 50mcg of each for the morning and evening? or 100mcg in morning and again in evening?

Sorry for the questions.


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

My opinion - I'm not overly qualified but I do use this very combo.

1) Yes take together. I typically wait at least 1hr after I last ate.

2) No IMAP should not effect sleep (this was more typical of GHRP2 and 6)

3) I'd wait 20 mins as that's supposedly the time to reach your peak GH spike

4) 100mcg saturation dose as frequently as you can afford leaving at least a 3 hour gap. Typically an affordable / practical cycle would be on waking, post workout and pre-bed.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Junglejpn said:


> 1. I should take this combo together and wait at least 45 minutes after i last ate?


yes take it together as together gives more than double the GH release than either alone.



Junglejpn said:


> I2. If I take Mod 1-29 with my Ipamorelin at night it'll effect my sleep due to the big pulse of gh? so should just take Ipa alone at night?


no take them together you want the big GH pulse



Junglejpn said:


> I3. How long should i wait after taking these before I can eat carbs?


15-20 min will be fine as carbs do not stop the pulse but blunt it.



Junglejpn said:


> I4. Should i split my dose to 50mcg of each for the morning and evening? or 100mcg in morning and again in evening?


the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg so match the amount or as close as you can to your weight.



Junglejpn said:


> Sorry for the questions.


never apologise mate if you do not ask you will not learn


----------



## Junglejpn (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks to both of you for taking the time to reply with your very helpful suggestions 

I'll write back in a few months ref this combo to advise how it's going for me.


----------



## mds303 (Dec 7, 2008)

Very informative.


----------

